# 2 months after M/C and retained placenta possibly D&C...what would you do?



## painefaria (Jul 4, 2007)

Warning long and rambling...

So the Ob's office decided to finally call me today... We had an ultrasound on Monday and according to the tech the lining of my uterus was within limits and there was an area that had some increased blood flow but no-one seemed to be too worried about it. I requested that someone call us with results and called back the next day, no return call. So we went ahead with our first insem. Well today I get an urgent call from the nurse. We need you to come in today and we need to schedule a D&C... Lovely, I am working, standing in the middle of a Sheetz on my cell phone with an individual that I case manage and you decide to drop this on me! After I composed my self I get kind of snappy and stated that "well you know you haven't even told me what is going on". I think that she was kind of taken aback and she explained that they think that I have retained placenta and that it was very important that I come in today to meet with the Dr and scheudle a procedure right away. Well now I am mad...they could have told me this the hour I waited to talk to a Dr on Monday, or last month after the u/s that I had or anytime over the last two days that I was home sick and I could have come in to the office at a drop of a hat. Now I have no more sick time, I can use vacation time but I really need to save that for an upcoming wedding in May, I am going away this weekend to baltimore, next weekend to Detroit, and the following to Providence, but I have to work with their schedules . And to top things off we wer looking at starting to TTC this weekendand I was really looking at this to start bringing the happiness back to our lives. Now I have to re-live the M/C again. CRAP
Ok so Dp is really worried about the D&C and wants a second opinion because my HcG is neg. Has anyone encountered this? I am going to call a midwife that I trust to ask her opinion on things. I don't understand how the HcG could be negative and still have some retained tissue. I have no signs ie (irreg bleeding or cramping) and have had 2 totally normal for me periods. What would you do...


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

If it were me I would definitely want to see the proof of what they saw. I would want to see the ultrasound, or test, or whatever that made them make that determination. You could also ask for a second opinion. I honestly don't know much about this possibility, and I don't know if it's a panic situation where you have to go in RIGHT NOW.







I would react quickly, try to get a second opinion. I feel like I'm not helping.

*Does anybody know if this is an emergency like they're claiming it is?* Thinking of you, and I'm so sorry you're having to relive this when you're feeling ready to move on.


----------



## KempsMama (Dec 1, 2008)

Disclaimer:The story below happened 27 years ago and was attributed to negligent medical care, I do not intend to scare you.

Retained placenta CAN be an emergency because there is a risk of infection. My mother had an untreated retained placenta, and three months post partum had to have her uterus removed because of the infection the set in.

That being said, if your not experiencing any signs of infection, I wouldn't think this is a drop-everything-right-this-minute situation, and I would ask to see the U/S evidence prior to agreeing to a D&C.


----------



## goldfinches (May 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Yes, retained placenta can be an emergency because of infection. But, I don't understand. Are you saying you had an insemination within the last couple of days. So, you could be pregnant and they want to do a D&C? How did your doctor decide to go ahead with this without finding the retained placenta before the insemination?


----------



## briome (Aug 10, 2007)

I would get more information before a D&C... thoose are not picnics either can can cause some issues. Get another ultrasound, go to another care provider etc..... if it has been this long and you have no symptoms otherwise I would do that work first!


----------



## painefaria (Jul 4, 2007)

and the roller coaster continues...
First of all thanks to everyone for the support I was totally a mess today...

Well we went to our appointment with the OB at 4:15pm today for our results. We were not really optimistic as the nursing staff had pretty much stated that we were coming in to schedule a D&C. When we got there the office was quite, really out of the ordinary for a practice that large, we were taken back to a room within 5 minutes of arriving. The Dr came in shortly and was great. She stated that there was so much in my chart that instead of "clouding the waters" she wanted to know what had happened. So we gave her the quick run down of the last few months. She showed us the U/S and the areas that had been a "concern". She stated that it is possible that it was retained tissue or possibly a polyp but she would not recommend a D&C at this time. She was concerned that they were looking for something that may not even be there. (the spot was so small) She also stated that at this point, 2 months post m/c, that if it was retained tissue that if I was going to have issues it would have happened. Since I have no pain, spotting, bleeding between periods, irregular periods, discharge, fever, beta is negative, etc that it was not an issue. We asked if it would increase a chance of m/c if there was retained tissue and she stated that it would not. She was cool and stated that if it were her that she wouldn't do the procedure for herself and this is how she makes her money . So we asked her about trying this cycle and she stated that she didn't think that there was any reason not to . We talked briefly about DS and we were DONE , no follow up needed unless I have any of the aforementioned issues or can't get pregnant with in 6 months and at that time we can talk about a D&C.

SO we inseminated again tonight...I tell you I don't know if I can go through another day like today.


----------

